# Austrian Open 2010



## Sin-H (Jun 23, 2010)

Alright, the first Austrian WCA competition is announced.

The competition will take place in Vienna on July 31 and August 1.

http://cube.hackvalue.de/at10/s/en

I am looking forward to a nice and hopefully rather big competition and to meeting some of you (again)!


----------



## Slash (Jun 23, 2010)

Cool, I'm coming Vienna is near to me (by train it's 3 hours or so)
Do you know that where the venue will be? or any options for it?


----------



## Sin-H (Jun 24, 2010)

Sanio is currently handling the last issues with the location. I don't know what his options are, though.


----------



## Basel (Jun 24, 2010)

i am coming


----------



## Pitzu (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone! Have you arranged any accomodation?! This-> http://www.alibihostel.com/ hostel is close to the venue. Is anybody going to share a room with me?! I need it for Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Fona (Jul 25, 2010)

Check the Austrian Open Website, the Venue is now confirmed as the WUK, which is really easy to reach with subway/underground U6 and several Tramways.

Pitzu, I think you got the closest hostel to the venue 

Hope to see you all there


----------



## coinman (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJeWySiuq1I


----------



## Fona (Jul 29, 2010)

I personally prefer Vienna Calling


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 29, 2010)

Fona said:


> I personally prefer Vienna Calling



i prefur billy joel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0yvjk6mzKE&feature=related


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Jul 31, 2010)

3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 31, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> 3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence



First WR


----------



## joey (Jul 31, 2010)

wat


----------



## masterofthebass (Jul 31, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > 3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence
> ...



uh... no? He broke both 7x7 WRs 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Fabian Auroux (Jul 31, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > 3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 31, 2010)

Fabian Auroux said:


> rahulkadukar said:
> 
> 
> > Kickflip1993 said:
> ...



Sorry could not resist correcting you correcting me


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

Anymore news?


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 1, 2010)

What about Hubi's 3x3?


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2010)

I demand sub-10.


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

Eurgh, 9.03 single NR from breandan.

Podium was
Tomasz 10.56
Milan 10.89
Hubi 11.33


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2010)

Breandan's competing again?  I actually thought you meant average at first


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 1, 2010)

joey said:


> Podium was
> Tomasz 10.56
> Milan 10.89
> Hubi *11.33*



Hubi's final average was 12.09.  (I came 4th with 12.96 which is just wrong.)

Also: Bence's WR was OLL skip, he just cannot stand full step solves on 7x7x7. 



joey said:


> Eurgh, 9.03 single NR from breandan.



He started a G permutation at like 6.5-6.8 in the final, could have been a low-mid 8.


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 1, 2010)

Sanio, Oliver, thanks for everything!

I did a good megaminx single and average, and I did my first 5x5 avg!

But FMC.. 42 moves, but at the and I wrote R not R'... ahh... DNf :'(

And Bálint Bodor said, that I'm the WR judge: I was his judge at Slovenian Open 2010 (megaminx WRs), and now I was Bence Barát's judge in 7x7


----------



## gasmus (Aug 1, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Eurgh, 9.03 single NR from breandan.
> ...



it was sub 6  with a better PLL it would be sub 7.5 and the avg would've been 10.17 :/


----------



## joey (Aug 1, 2010)

How's no practise coming along breandan


----------



## Fona (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll upload a the vid of breandan's Should-Have-Been-Sub-8-Solve tomorrow.
He had an "forced" OLL Skip at sub6, startet Gperm at around 6.3-6.5 and... well, something went terribly wrong!


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2010)

9.15 will always be UKNR.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> 9.15 will always be UKNR.



Yeah, until Tim will upload the results.


----------



## joey (Aug 2, 2010)

In our hearts faz, it will always be UKNR.


----------



## Faz (Aug 2, 2010)

> 20:41	Faz	j`ey 9.03 uknr
> 20:42	j`ey	nono
> 20:42	j`ey	it's 9.03 best UK time
> 20:42	j`ey	9.15 UKNR
> ...


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 3, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> 3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence



Why does nobody film him ? If someone does where are the videos ?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Aug 3, 2010)

rahulkadukar said:


> Kickflip1993 said:
> 
> 
> > 3:33.25 on 7x7 by Bence
> ...



The basic rule: Rather have a WR without filming then a bad solve on video... After his WR, everyone started to film him, sure enough, he messed up the rest and missed the WR average.

However I do have the scramble for the solve, since Breandan scrambled it correctly.


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2010)

Bence should film a 3:33.25 7x7 at home with the WR scramble.


----------



## Benyó (Aug 3, 2010)

Milán has my 3:43 on tape i think.
I don't like when i am filmed because:
-you can't see what i am doing, only the back of the cube
-even i get bored of watching my solves again, then who would care about them?
I didn't 'mess up' my average because everybody was watching me, i just can't do sub3:50s as easily as you think.


----------



## Benyó (Aug 4, 2010)

where is the 3x3 2nd round????


----------

